# GT: Detroit Pistons @ Dallas Mavericks



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*







*
*Detroit Pistons [26-8] @ Dallas Mavericks [23-11]*
 | Wednesday, January 09 2008 | Dallas, Texas | American Airlines Center | 9:00 pm ET | 
| *TV*: ESPN | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3; KFLC-AM 1270 (Spanish) |


*Game Notes*

The Dallas Mavericks and the Detroit Pistons have learned a lot about playing second fiddle this season. Thanks to its recent surge, however, Dallas might not be toiling in the shadows much longer. 

Looking to claim a share of the Southwest Division lead for the first time in two months, the Mavericks go for their season high-tying fifth straight win on Wednesday when they host the Pistons - the second-best team in the Eastern Conference. 

Dallas had the league's best record last season at 67-15, while Detroit led the East with 53 wins. 

This season, however, the Mavericks (23-11) have yielded Southwest supremacy to the reigning NBA champion San Antonio Spurs, while the Pistons (26-8) have taken a back seat to the new-look Boston Celtics in the East. 

The Mavericks, though, can erase their half-game deficit and reclaim a share of the division lead for the first time since they were 4-1 on Nov. 8 with a win against Detroit. New Orleans, tied with Dallas for second place, can also take advantage of the idle Spurs on Wednesday as it hosts the Los Angeles Lakers. 

Dallas has made its run by winning nine of its last 11 games, including its last four. The Mavericks outscored Minnesota 58-35 in the first half of their 101-78 win on Sunday - their second consecutive victory over a team in last place in its conference. 

"We didn't want to play to the level of our competition," Dallas forward Josh Howard told the team's official Web site. 

While Dallas has taken advantage of lesser opponents -- it beat lowly Miami on Friday -- the schedule wasn't as kind to Detroit in its last outing. 

The Pistons had their 11-game win streak snapped with a 92-85 home loss to Boston on Saturday. They're downplaying the significance of the defeat, which dropped them four games behind the Celtics. 

"They're a little more happy than we were when we won our game at their place," Detroit point guard Chauncey Billups said, referring to the Pistons' 87-85 victory in Boston on Dec. 19. "It was just a regular game for us with two good teams playing. They were kind of playing like it was the Super Bowl. 

"There was probably a little more at stake for them and their psyche than it was for us." 

The Pistons will have to deal with another good team in the Mavericks, who are playing better lately thanks in part to the resurgence of Dirk Nowitzki. The sharpshooting forward got off to a slow start, scoring less than 20 points in 11 of his first 24 games, but lately has played more like he did during his MVP season in 2006-07. 

"I felt like early on, I was looking around too much for what was going to happen," said Nowitzki, averaging 25.6 points and 9.2 rebounds in his last 10 games. "I was waiting on the double team too much and I wasn't really being aggressive. Over the last couple of weeks, I've found a good mix of when my shot is there. And when it's not there, move (the ball)." 

Nowitzki averaged 28.5 points and 10.5 rebounds while shooting 57.1 percent from the field against Detroit as the teams split last season's series. 

The Pistons won in Dallas last season, and have gone 9-1 in their last 10 road games. 

The Mavericks, meanwhile, are 16-3 at American Airlines Center.



*Starting Lineups*





































*Devin Harris - Eddie Jones - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*

*vs.*





































*Chauncey Billups - Rip Hamilton - Tayshaun Prince - Antonio McDyess - Rasheed Wallace*


*Injuries*
*Mavs:* None. 
*Pistons:* None. 











​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Damp is going to play? We don't really need Damp for this game since Bass should do a pretty good job on Sheed. It would be nice to see couple monster dunks from Dallas #5 though...

Rip looks like crap.... or that picture won't load correctly.

This should be a good game, but I really couldn't care less with the NYG coming to town this Sunday.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Rip's face is still censored or maybe he is just missing his facemask ?

This should really be a good game, the Pistons have been playing so well lately.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Damp is going to play? We don't really need Damp for this game since Bass should do a pretty good job on Sheed. It would be nice to see couple monster dunks from Dallas #5 though...


We also need someone to block people out and grab offensive rebounds for us and of course help defense is always a plus since they do have some pretty good players that attack the paint. I hope Dampier is going to play since he is the only one in our roster that can do all of those things.:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> We also need someone to block people out and grab offensive rebounds for us and of course help defense is always a plus since they do have some pretty good players that attack the paint. I hope Dampier is going to play since he is the only one in our roster that can do all of those things.:biggrin:


Dude....

Stop raining on my Bass parade!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Dude....
> 
> Stop raining on my Bass parade!


Nah, t1no is right, Damp is more important than the animal


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Time to waste you money! I will be watching this game tonight.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Money wasted...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh God, not Jon Barry again ...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Mavs are aggressive early and it is paying off on both ends, more of that please.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Bass just maxiell'd Maxiell :yay:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Nasty.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

That was a nice dunk. Cuban loves it.

Holly cow, croco has put on tons of money on this one.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> That was a nice dunk. Cuban loves it.
> 
> Holly cow, croco has put on tons of money on this one.


I'm trying to get rid of the credits since they have become useless anyway.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Once again the Mavs have found a way to not hold on to a lead. I really don't care who the opponent is, it just seems impossible for this team to play consistent basketball for more than one quarter right now. We are nearing the half of the season and it's really the same faults over and over again.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

@everyone: Feel free to post in this thread


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

79-65 after the third quarter.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ridiculous technical on Maxiell.

Devin is enjoying one of his best games of this season, playing good D, hitting shots and making good decisions. They are still taking a lot of jumpshots, but not as many as two or three weeks ago. Thats is one positive in the last games or in the "important" games, just being more aggressive.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Damp with 14 straight field goals over the last few games, new franchise record.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Devean George :mad2:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Good win, the good stretches are extending, this is what this team should look for. Maximize the good stretches, play with high energy, stay aggressive and cut down the bad stretches because of that.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

How about that Brandon Bass dunk over Jason Maxiel! BOOYAA!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Yay! I win again!

:lol:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Yay! I win again!
> 
> :lol:


:clap2::clap2::clap2: and croco is the biggest loser.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2: and croco is the biggest loser.


Looking on the bright side, croco may be used to it. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:sadbanana:


----------

